# Please help bizarre computer problem



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

forgive the shortness of this post but need help urgently

dd has been playing ith the computer and has managed to do something which means the screen is now at 90 degrees..

I have had to turn the laptop on its side to see this.

Please can someone tell me how to get it back to normal


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A quick Google gave me this:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=198235

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

This one looks most likely: 

alt+ctrl+left or right arrow key


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just tried it - forget left and right, click the up arrow!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thankyou thankyou thankyou

Goodness knows how a 10m old managed that!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Get her a piano teacher forthwith!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Glad you have got it sorted!

Think you have a computer genius in the making there!  

Sue


----------

